

Google Targets Content Farms With Major Search Algorithm Tweaks - slee029
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/24/google-targets-content-farms-with-major-search-algorithm-tweaks/

======
InfinityX0
A far superior article on SEL, and it's not just because I submitted it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260840>

Hasn't it basically been the Hacker News calling card that Techcrunch is
terrible now? Yet it's still getting rewarded for sub-standard writing w/ lots
of HN pageviews. Hopefully this works itself out in the next couple hours.

